Ask HN: Was the source code to Procomm or Procomm Plus ever released? - peter_d_sherman
======
davismwfl
I don't think so. Most of the transfer protocols were though, x,y,z modem,
Kermit etc all were/are available. As were the term emulations.

Something in specific you are looking for?

~~~
peter_d_sherman
Thanks for the response. Source code to Procomm is not critical for me to have
or anything... I was just curious about it, plus, if I ever decided to do some
terminal based software which dealt with ANSI sequences, that would probably
be the canonical reference, but I'm sure there are other places to look,
perhaps in some termcap file or something... But as I said, not critical, just
curiousity...

------
peter_d_sherman
...That is, Procomm and Procomm Plus that were made by Datastorm Technologies:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datastorm_Technologies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datastorm_Technologies)
?

